

LazyMeter Helps You Focus on Today’s Tasks, Tracks Your Productivity - aaronf
http://lifehacker.com/5827907/lazymeter-helps-you-focus-on-todays-tasks-tracks-your-productivity

======
MattBearman
Looks cool, but I'm more impressed that I've finally seen someone using the
same theme that I use for <http://BugMuncher.com>

I figured it would happen eventually, as it's had nearly 700 sales on
themeforest

~~~
aaronf
haha we knew this would happen as well. Minimum viable product = wordpress
theme for content, and there is a surprising lack of SaaS themes.

------
abrimo
Cool - looks kinda nifty. The priority list approach to task management is
something we've done for our software as well. <https://mijura.com/>

The idea of fixed priority isn't very flexible or realistic anymore. Having a
list of tasks to complete in the order you have to complete them really make
it easier to focus and prioritise.

------
bhousel
Really nice design. I like the simplicity.

I hope the Android app is coming soon - that's kind of a must-have feature for
me. Currently using Astrid, but that feels a bit bloated.

~~~
aaronf
Glad you like it. Android app is in development, along with some other must-
have features like recurring tasks. Current version is just the beginning.

------
marcuri
I love everything but the name.

------
ruchitg
Congrats Aaron!

